# SBS2003 asking for passwords despite being logged in.



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

i just reinstalled an SBS server with AD etc
i also reinstalled a workstation with xp to connect to the server

there are 7 workstations including the one im having the problem with

it lets me login with the username / password 
but when i want to connect to share it asks for password, its as if the user isnt really logged in
the user belongs to the same group as the other users and still has this problem

i have taken the machine off the domain and back on again
i have also deleted and recreated the account...nothing

will a problem with DNS possibly cause this?

Any info leading me in the right direction would be appreciated


----------



## Loui5D (Feb 14, 2012)

how are you connecting to this share?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Make sure DOMAIN/USER has access to the share, not just LOCALMACHINE/USER

this would be my first guess


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

all my users have the same rights

they belong to domain users...i even tried allowing everyone rights...but still the same

i connect to shares with network drives
and i myself connect going

\\server\data etc... from a run box

thanks for your replys


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

PK-her0 said:


> users rights are all the same...they belong to a group domain users...
> 
> i connect to shares with network drives
> 
> ...


Not sure why you used the Report button to attempt to reply to your thread. Please be more careful in the future and use the correct Reply not Report button when posting replies.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes it was an accident...sorry...my wife was bugging me at the time...

the problem now seems very intermittent, sometimes when i login its fine, other times it asks for password?

any ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried disabling IPV6 any any virtual network adapter or interfaces such are Teredo Interface and see if the problem goes away? You can also use the Netdom command to verify or reset the secure connection between the server and workstation. Also, remove the machine from the Domain using the local admin, delete the account on the server, rename the computer to a new name and then re-join the domain.

Also delete any stored credentials as described here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306541 It may just be using an incorrect or old username/password that was previously saved.

DNS could be the problem, but unless this workstation is losing connection to the server or has invalid static entries then the issue should affect all of the computers not just one.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks trip 6

you said "Also, remove the machine from the Domain using the local admin, delete the account on the server, rename the computer to a new name and then re-join the domain."

by doing this will a new profile be created, outlook will have to be setup again etc...want to avoid this...real pain

i will look at options this weekend

i did change permissions on the shares and now the problem isnt as bad...could it be a permissions problem?
normally though, if its a permission thing it comes up with cannot access, you do not have permission to access the folder...etc

thanks for your help...

pk....


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought you said that user belong to the same User's group as the other users?

When I said account I meant log in as local administrator as opposed to a domain administrator account and the account to delete is the computer account on the server. You should then log in as another user to see if the shares work, I assume you have already logged in as a different user and tested the access? You can also link an old profile to a new account.


----------

